# WTB Western Uni 63360



## Arboc (Feb 26, 2021)

In search of Western Uni Mount 63360 that fits 99-2010 HD Chevy's. Have Uni Mount 61820 for 92-98 Ford in interested.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FYI you are looking for a unicorn. Western stopped making them many moons ago, I think Storks sells an aftermarket for like $8 or 9 hundred bucks. 

You might be better off taking the route of of installing a 67981 Ultramount truckside and running the 27170 ultramount to unimount adapter. 

And just to let you know, if your newer truck that you are attempting to put the unimount on to is anything after 02, you have alot of wiring to change to make everything work.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Came across this one ??
Western unimount mount 63360-1 - $350 (kenosha WI) | Garden Items For Sale | Racine, WI | Shoppok


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Have one I would sell for 450.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

For headlights like Phil said I would just install a toggle swith


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Switch


----------



## Arboc (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.
Billy,
Some say that it is better to have a uni than the Ultramount conversion because the plow sits too far forward.
Avalanche,
Tried to contact them and some others with no luck.
Western,
I will PM you


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes the ultra with conversion bracket does put it out a little farther and a little lower


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Reply sent


----------

